# How is the Triple Tail fishing out of Perdido



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Is it worth the time to fish the buoys for Triple Tail.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

right now?, no... JUNE.... maybe... mobile bay has a much better fishery than we do for tripletail... however, we do see alot cobia fishing!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *John B. (2/26/2010)*right now?, no... JUNE.... maybe... mobile bay has a much better fishery than we do for tripletail... however, we do see alot cobia fishing!


This guy is mentally disturbed, do not listen to a thing he says.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (2/26/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (2/26/2010)*right now?, no... JUNE.... maybe... mobile bay has a much better fishery than we do for tripletail... however, we do see alot cobia fishing!
> ...




haha...I'll agree with the mentally retarded person and I'll add that the triple tail that you see down the beach while cobia fishing are real tough to catch because they have lock jaw


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hall and Josh... kiss my ass.:moon


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Ho you fish for tripletail? when? where?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

there are tons of triple tails in perdido. i would not even bother coming to mobile bay. :letsdrink do a seasrch and you should find plenty from last year about tripletails.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Lyin Too (3/1/2010)*Ho you fish for tripletail? when? where?




Shrimp and a cork.



Or a snatch hook.:shedevil


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (2/26/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Wharf Rat (2/26/2010)*
> ...


And yes, that boy is a ra-tard.<DIV style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN-RIGHT: 10px"><EMBED id=1_bec95892_2590_11df_a6e1_0019b9e56dac name=1_bec95892_2590_11df_a6e1_0019b9e56dac pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer src=http://media.entertonement.com/embed/OpenEntPlayer.swf width=300 height=30 type=application/x-shockwave-flash wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" flashvars="auto_play=false&clip_pid=hydsptgrwc&e=&id=1_bec95892_2590_11df_a6e1_0019b9e56dac&skin_pid=wfxswdnlkf"></EMBED>







</DIV>


----------

